# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  طريقة حساب سعر الذهب

## 3roos

السلام عليكم

بعد سؤال مجموعة من ألأخوات عن طريقة معرفة سعر الذهب حبيت احط الطريقة للكل


قبل لاختيار اسئلي البايع عن سعر الذهب اليوم ( كم سعر الجرام ) اسئليه عن الذهب عيار 18 وعن عيار 21
( عفكرة ممكن تسئلين اكثر من محل عشان تتأكدين في منهم يقصون عليج)

مثلا سعر جرام الذهب عيار 18 اليوم 56 

اخترتي خاتم
اسئلي البايع عن الوزن وتأكدي بنفسج مثلا كان ون الخاتم 16جرام
وعقب اسئلي عن المصنعية وحاولي اتكاسرينه وتنزلين فيها والمصنعية مثلا 20

طريقة الحساب
سعر الذهب = سعر جرام الذهب+ المصنعية * وزن الذهب
= 56+ 20 * 16
= 1216

وهالسعر بعد كاسري فيه
ونصيحه وانتي دخله المحل سوي عمرج ماتعرفين شي اختاري وخلي يعطيج السعر وعقب سوي هالعملية

وبتشوفين النصب وفنونه
من تعلمت هالطريقة وانا الصراحه انصدم ذهب قيمته 690 يبا يبعه لي ب 1500 وغيره 
جربي ادخلي ولو مب حابه تشترينبس جربي الطريقة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## اوراق الحزن

شو المصنعية

----------


## cute lady

على ما اعتقد شغل اليد يعني كل ما كان الذهب فيه شغل و حركات صعبه شوي كانت المصنعية أكثر وعلى حسب المصنع بعد 
والذهب عيار 18 مصنعيته أغلى من عيار 21

وبتفيدنا العروس ف الموضوع هذه اعتقادي

----------


## ام السنافي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كريستال

يزااج الله خير ..

----------


## Silk

ما شاء الله تسلمين الغالية على هالمعلومات و بجربها و بفشل البياعين لول

----------


## 3roos

جميعا إن شاء الله وشاكره مروركم




> ما شاء الله تسلمين الغالية على هالمعلومات و بجربها و بفشل البياعين لول


ونتريا تجاربج مع البياعين لوووووووووول

----------


## الماسة السوداء

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام سعود 2007

مشكووووووووووورة أختي على المعلومة

----------


## همـ العين ـس

يزاج الله خير طريقه حلوه

بس يقدرون يقصون عليه ويزودن

----------


## 3roos

شكرا لكم ع مروركم




> يزاج الله خير طريقه حلوه
> 
> بس يقدرون يقصون عليه ويزودن


أختي بسعر المصنعية بتكاسرين وسعر الجرام فكل المحلات نفس الشي ف كل مكان ممكن اليوم يكون 57 وباجر 55 ع حسب وإذا البايع زاد راح تعرفين لأن ف كل المحلات نفس سعر الجرام

----------


## uaeyah

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## zoomyat

يعطيج الف عافيه اختي
اول مره اعرف هالسوالف ..

ومنكم نستفيد ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## العين الدامعة

ربي يوفقج.. يسلموو

----------


## *شموخ العزة*

مشكوووووووووورة ...
معلوماتج مفيدة خبره ما شاء الله عليج ...

----------


## Shoesy

يزاج الله خير

----------


## 3roos

شكرا لكم جميعا ع الرد

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

مشكووووووووووووورة الغالية ،،

و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 00

----------


## nnaaddaa

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## Miss_candy

يزاج الله خير اختي ,,,

----------


## الخيال3

معلومات حلوة مشكورة الغالية

----------


## ريما2000

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## QlaYeD

> قبل لاختيار اسئلي البايع عن سعر الذهب اليوم ( كم سعر الجرام ) اسئليه عن الذهب عيار 18 وعن عيار 21
> ( عفكرة ممكن تسئلين اكثر من محل عشان تتأكدين في منهم يقصون عليج)
> 
> مثلا سعر جرام الذهب عيار 18 اليوم 56 
> 
> اخترتي خاتم
> اسئلي البايع عن الوزن وتأكدي بنفسج مثلا كان ون الخاتم 16جرام
> وعقب اسئلي عن المصنعية وحاولي اتكاسرينه وتنزلين فيها والمصنعية مثلا 20
> 
> ...



عزيزتي المصنعيه تختلف من ذهب لذهب ولاكلهم نفس الشي
وبعدين ممكن تشرحين طريقة الحساب بطريقه ثانيه لاني مافهمتها احسها صعبه

كسلانه بالرياضيات:1 (9):

----------


## مون لايت

نفس الشئ مافهمت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## *ام حمد*

تسلمين الغالية على المعلومات اليديدة
بارك الله فيج

----------


## غناتي

ههههههههههههه
حلوة هاذي وبتشوفين النصب وفنونه

يزاج الله خير الغالية

----------


## ^تـوتـه^

هههههههههههه صدق بيتفشلووون

لوووووول


يسلمو ع المعلومات وان شاء الله بنجربها

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*مشكوره يالطيبه على اعلومه وانا صدق ابا اعرف النصب مالهم دوم جي ينصبون علينا*

----------


## وديمه المنصوري

مشكوره أختي على هل معلومه و جزاج الله خير :22 (6):

----------


## ساحرة العيون

مشكورة ويزاج الله خير

----------


## أم ولوودي

والله انها معلومة وايد حلوة وبتفيدنا والله لأنه وايد ينجص علينا

----------


## 3lya

يزاج الله خير

----------


## انوثة امرأة

مشكورة الغاليه ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ام شمه

يزاج الله خير ...

----------


## الألمااسه

يزااااااااااااااااااااااج الله كل خييييييييييييير 
وتسلمين على هالمعلومه 
تحياتي

----------


## Dianira

يزاج الله خير 

افديتنا كثير بالايضاح هذا

----------


## nawar999

من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان كان خاطري اتعلم كيف يحسبون سعر الذهب

مشكورة

----------


## نوفه

تسلمين اختي على المعلومة ويزاج الله خير لانه بعد كمن يوم بروح اشتري ذهب ...وانتي ماشالله فدتيبي؟؟الله يوفقج

----------


## جرناس

مشكوره يالعروس

----------


## um a7mad1

انزين يقدرون يقصون علينا بيقولون لنا المصنعية غالية قيمتها جي و جي فنحن مانعرف المصنعية انزين غالبا اسعارها كيف تكون العيار 18 و عيار 21 يعني سعر المصنعية افالغالب كم يكون و اغلى اغلى شي كم يكون

----------


## 3roos

هاي رساله خاصة وصلتني من الأخت نوفه والصراحه استانست وايد عليها وحبيت احطها

هلا الغالية........

انا قريت موضوعج هذا قبل ماروح سوق الذهب .... وطبقت الكل الي قلتيه بالحرف ....والله العظيم وانا قاعدة اشتري الذهب امبارحة ..وادعيلج بالخير ....لانه فعلا مثل ماقلتي يزدون وانا احسب بالطريقة مالج ويطلع احصلهم مزودين ؟؟؟يزاج الله خير 


مشكورة الغالية على الموضوع 

واتمنى من المشرفات لو يثبتون الموضوع للإفادة الجميع 

وتحياتي ويالتوفيق ؟

----------


## 3roos

خواتي سعر المصنعيه ف اغلب الذهب تقريبا 21 ، 22 ، ممكن 18 إذا كان عيار 18

وعيار 21 تكون المصنعيه اقل بوايد خذت طقم مصنعيته 12

المصنعيه ب هالحدود

كل ما كان الذهب دقيق وصغير وشغله صعب تزيد مصنعيته

----------


## المستقلة

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## إماراتية تون

مشكورة على المعلومة وانا من نفسي اسويها من زمان واعرف لأسعار الذهب

----------


## &المزيونه&

يزاج الله خير اختي0000000000000

----------


## روداليا

يزاج الله خير..كان خاطري اعرف هالطريقة من زمان

----------


## روح الوداع 22

يزاج الله خير

----------


## 3roos

جميعا خواتي وشاكره لكم ردودكم

----------


## ام عمر1

مشكوره عالمعلومات المفيده........

----------


## مزمزنه

حسابج صح عمتي اتسوي هذي الطريقه و محد رام يقص عليها

----------


## ayamee

والله لو تقوووووليلهم هالحركه يقعدون يقولولج هذا غيييييييييير هذا لازوردي ولا داماس ولا مادري شوه وهذا سعره غير عن الوزن ومادري شوه 

ولو تفشلينهم بينصبون عليج بينصبون ,,,, 

بس اختي كيف تقولين المصنعيره ب 12 ؟؟؟ الله يااخذه مره قالي المصنعية ب 120 

والله سوق الذهب نصب فنصب فنصب ... 
حتى تكرهين تاخذين ذهب .. من كثر نصبهم ولواتتهم

----------


## دبي

من فتره أدور عالموضوع 
 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## بثـينه

والله كنت بتخبل أبا أعرف شقايل يحسبون وما خليت حسبه ما حسبتها ...

كنت أمووووت من القهر لاني أعرف انهم صج يقصون علينا ..

اليوم بسير وبحسب وبشوف النصب ...

ربي يعطيج الصحه والعافيه على الطريقه ..

----------


## مريم العامري

تسلمين عالطريقة يالغالية

----------


## عيون دبي

*مشكوووووووووره الغاليه ع الموضوووووووووع فديتج انا من زمان ادور علي هالموضوع*

----------


## ام البنين2

> اسئلي البايع عن الوزن وتأكدي بنفسج مثلا كان ون الخاتم 16جرام
> وعقب اسئلي عن المصنعية وحاولي اتكاسرينه وتنزلين فيها والمصنعية مثلا 20
> 
> طريقة الحساب
> سعر الذهب = سعر جرام الذهب+ المصنعية * وزن الذهب
> = 56+ 20 * 16


= 1216
حبيبتى الغاليه مش المفروض اضرب الثمن للجرام فى عدد الجرمات 
والله ايه انا منى فاهمه قصدك وشكرا

----------


## maithoooh

يزااج الله خير ..

----------


## math

يزاج الله خير اختي ^_^

----------


## هيااام

جازاكي الله خيرا

----------


## العفريتة

فدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتج أفدتيني وايد ... أنا أحب أروح أشوف بجم الذهب ..... واطلع ما أشتري شي لأنهم وايد غاليييييييييييييييييييين .... أأأأأأأأأأهاااااااااااااااا.... الحين ما بقصووووووووون علينا .... أطلب من إدارة المنتدى رفع الموضوع

----------


## ghadeer1

فعلا هيك بيصير وخصوصا المحلات المشهورة
مرة اشتريت اسوارة من عند داماس ولما حسبتها طلعت المصنعية غالية كثييييييييييييييييييير مع انها ما فيها شغل كثير
بعدين حكيت لجوزي ما بدي اشتري من داماس بالمرة بس هو راح لحاله اشترالي طقم خفيف ب2750 وطلب منه بالاول يمكن 3500 وبالمحلات الثانية ممكن تنزلي اكثر

----------


## اليتيمة N

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## brave heart

يزاج الله خيير حبووبه

----------


## albdwayh

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## sadnessshadow

ما شاء الله عليج اختي
حسبتيها صح....... والله العلم نور..... خلاص قمنا نفهم..... بس البياعة مكارين بينصبون عليج وانتي تضحكين بعد..
ومثل ما يقولون التجارة شطارة.... 
ما أملك غير الدعاء لج بالخير والسعي لبذل المزيد من الجهد في سبيل تنوير الخوات في جميع مجالات الحياة.... 
والرجاء من الادارة تثبيت مثل هذه المواضيع التي من شأنها رفع غطاء الجهل عن عيون الغافلات....
جزاكم الله كل خير...... وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبــارك
أم سيف من عيييمـــان
 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## Princess2

باجر سايره عند داماس و بجرب

----------


## الريان111

مشكورة أختي

----------


## ليالي_العين

الموضوع جداااااااا رااااائع ... انا من زمان ونفسي اعرف كيف يحسبون العملية ...

مشكوورة وراح نجربها ان شاء الله

----------


## جـردينيا

ربي يوفقج

----------


## huda3213

مشكورة ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## wardjo0ory

مشكوره حبوبه وبنجرب انشاء الله

----------


## Elesy

شكرا على التوضيح حبيبتي

----------


## مها_ريم

يزااج الله خير ..

----------


## عذيجه

مشكووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## fajar

مشككككككككوره

----------


## ام سيف

والمصنعيه تختلف من محل لاخر فمثلا انا اخذ على خواتم او الاطقم او الاساور ذهب عيار 18 للجرام اخذ 24 درهم
في حد ياخذ ب30 درهم لللجرام واكثر .....

----------


## الكاتبة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## sadnessshadow

موضوع جميل
في ميزان حسناتج اختي

----------


## كشكش

أختي مشكوووووووووره الغالية ....


أنا سوي هذي الطريقه يعطيني البائع سعر أقل و بطريقج يطلع أعلى ووووووووويكون واثقه أنها بيطلع أعلى يغشني بمصنعية

----------


## مون لايت

انزين منو تعرف جم سعر الذهب اليوم عيار 21 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريد 2020

هلا اختي عروس انتي متأكدة من حساباتج؟

طريقة الحساب
سعر الذهب = سعر جرام الذهب+ المصنعية * وزن الذهب



لاني انا سمعت انه ممكن تحسبين سعر الذهب :

(وزن الذهب بالجرام + المصنعيه )* سعر ذهب اليوم بالجرام 

يعني مثلاً لو كان وزن القطعة 5 جرامات والشغل اللي فيها مثلاً 20 

وبسعر اليوم 97 درهم لكل جرام 

بتكون الحسبة 5 + 20 = 25 *97 = 2425 درهم 


مادري اللي ..اعرفه أرجو الإرشاد 




والسموحـة 




ريد

----------


## ام لولو26

مشكورة

----------

